# Oil & Gas job in Brazil.?



## theoilman

how to find an employment in the petroleum industry in Brazil..?
I have been applying over the years directly on company sites and thru consultants,so far it hasnt been a success..

What are the chances of fnding a job in brazil if i move there on a Visit visa..?


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Truthfully speaking, you cannot work here in Brazil on a tourist visa.
Many people do of course, - mainly teaching English for several months, before going home.

The Brazilian government has just announced (a couple of weeks ago,) that they are wanting to accept up to 6 million (yes, *6 million*,) new immigrants, to help with our country's development.

Technical specialists, - including those in the oil industry.

So my advice would be to keep trying.


----------



## tobefar77

AnthonyRMC said:


> Truthfully speaking, you cannot work here in Brazil on a tourist visa.
> Many people do of course, - mainly teaching English for several months, before going home.
> 
> The Brazilian government has just announced (a couple of weeks ago,) that they are wanting to accept up to 6 million (yes, *6 million*,) new immigrants, to help with our country's development.
> 
> Technical specialists, - including those in the oil industry.
> 
> So my advice would be to keep trying.


6 million is a very big figure. Incredible!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

tobefar77 said:


> 6 million is a very big figure. Incredible!


Brazil is a very big country my friend.

The fifth largest contry in the world, and larger than the 48 continental states of the USA. The USA is bigger because of Alaska.

With a population of only 200M.

These immigrants will not be coming "en mass" like the old immigration trips, on ships to the USA and to Brazil in the early 20th century, but slowly, and carefully over time.

It surely is a good idea right now, if one is qualified, - or if one wants to get qualified, to give Brazil a thought.
It's a great country.

Does it interest you sir?


----------



## Ricky23B

Anthony-I'm a young individual who would like to move to brazil for work, how would I go about this? I'm 24 and have a degree in sports and fitness. Any jobs ?


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Ricky23B said:


> Anthony-I'm a young individual who would like to move to brazil for work, how would I go about this? I'm 24 and have a degree in sports and fitness. Any jobs ?


Where are you from?

Obviously you speak English, so you could teach.

At your age, I would simply come down here and stay.
There will be an amnesty sooner or later, or you might meet somebody and want to marry? (By amnesty, - I mean that the government legalize people who are 'illegal' in the country. - We say 'irregular' here, not illegal.)

Brazil is a young persons country. - I came here at 28. I am 53 now. 25 years wandering this country.

Just come here and see what happens. 

English Course schools will always employ foreigners, which is a good option untill you find your 'space'.


----------



## Ricky23B

Thanks Anthony I truly appreciate the insight. I'm looking forward to making the big jump but I heard that it takes years to get a living visa for brazil I'm from the USA.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Ricky23B said:


> Thanks Anthony I truly appreciate the insight. I'm looking forward to making the big jump but I heard that it takes years to get a living visa for brazil I'm from the USA.


I have a friend from Canada.
He came down here. Bought an apartment in the 'favela' where I lived. (It wasn't a dangerous one.) And he just stayed. He tought English for a couple of years, then in 2009 there was an amnesty, so he took advantage of it, and now has permanent resident status.

At 24, it will be difficult for you not to meet a woman and want to marry or live together?

My first wife, the mother of my son (who is 25,) was Brazilian.
As our son was born here in Brazil, so I got permanent residence rights. I later naturalized Brazilian, in 1997.

Brazil is not difficult to stay in.
It is difficult however, to make a good living here.

At your age, - what have you got to lose?
Come on down, try to find your 'place', and if it doesn't work out, then you simply return to the USA.
And if it does work out, - then great. 

At your age, I was an adventurer. Nine years in the Royal Marine Commandos (three wars under my belt,) and I came here to Brazil at 28. I prospected gold in the Amazon for a year and a half.

Life passes quickly, - at least that is what we think when we get older. 

You wanna move here, so then move here. Worry about the beaurocracy later.
As an American, - you need a visa still at the moment. But a tourist visa is easy to get.
The visa requirement might be over soon. - It all depends on the US government, and the requirement for Brazilians to need a visa to visit the USA.
The US government is thinking seriously of giving Brazilians the "visa waiver" rights as they do for Europeans.
If this happens, - then Brazil will stop the requirement of Americans to get a visa to visit.


----------

